
Skydiver jumps from 25,000ft without a parachute, lands in a net - obi1kenobi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVQKW6qV3fA
======
jjp
The two questions that I would love to understand more are 1) how difficult is
it to hit the target landing zone and 2) how novel is the net that safely
captures somebody at terminal velocity.

~~~
Fuzzwah
Skydiver with ~200 jumps here. I say that not to wow people with a big number
(because it isn't), but to invite more experienced jumpers to smack me down
like the newb I am.

I can only attempt to add some light to question 1.

There are a number of things which contribute to the level of difficulty
regarding this stunt.

Obviously the size of the net is important, I haven't watched the video enough
to have a guestimate.

When I first heard about it I kind of scoffed at the fact that they exited at
25,000 feet. It really struck me that they did this just to build more hype
with big numbers and longer freefall time. The upside is that the jumper has
longer to fly into position, but I think that would be off set by the added
difficulty of spotting the exit.

The term "spotting" in skydiving means deciding the point where you exit the
plane. You have to factor in the various wind directions and speeds in the
volume of air you're going to fall through. With GPS much of the "art" of
spotting has been replaced by science, but there is still a lot of skill
required to spot a 25,000 foot exit for someone who isn't wearing a chute and
intends to land in a net.

Beyond the obvious things, the final "flip over onto his back" part is the
terrifying bit for me. I'm sure he practiced this in a wind tunnel many many
times, but the chances of your fall path changing from directly downwards is
very high while turning over. In the video it doesn't even look that graceful
(watch some videos of very good jumpers in wind tunnels as a comparison).

The ground rush effect must have been utterly intense. As you get lower and
lower the feeling of the Earth rushing up to you is incredible. I've only ever
had 1 low opening (at ~1,200 feet, after cutting away my main chute due to a
malfunction); I was no where near terminal velocity but damn did the ground
rush up at me while I waited for my reserve to open.

All in all, I'm not actually that amazed that it has been done. The physics
are well known and everything involved can be easily tested and perfected.
That said, I am impressed by the sheer guts of actually doing it.

------
2bluesc
Looks like many of the YouTube videos linked to by other news sites (Verge,
CNN, USA Today) pointed to YouTube videos that have been taken down due to
copyright infringement.

Higher resolution video by RT @ [0] and appears to give attribution to
"Mondelez International" so perhaps it will stay awhile.

[0] [https://youtu.be/6qF_fzEI4wU](https://youtu.be/6qF_fzEI4wU)

------
marvin2
Where's the kasplat? There was supposed to be an earth-splattering kasplat!

------
lovclrtxt
Must not be that remarkable if it wasn't even worth recording in 720p or
better.

